# Stapling a four tab shingle



## dant1567 (Sep 30, 2012)

How many staples should be used when installing a four tab shingle on a 9 in 12 pitched roof? This roof was installed with 3 staples and the shingles are slipping out of place.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

1) No staples, 4 nails should have been used in a standard sized shingle. Typically we install 5, and will install 6 on pitches of 12/12 or greater. 

2) what is a 4 tab shingle? Do you mean 3 tab?


----------



## dant1567 (Sep 30, 2012)

yes 3 tab, thanks for the info. $28,000.00 roof put on wrong!!


----------



## Dallas-Roofing (May 10, 2013)

Do not use staples. It is not that expensive to install with nails. You should nail four nails for every shingle installed on 3-tab, and 6 nails in every 30 year shingle. 

Devin Mahdi
Dallas Roof Repair


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

exactly, NO STAPLES, by asking that question means you need to go back to your day time job. as for nails, well right in the owens corning paper work it states = 130 mph winds with SIX NAILS.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

hotrodo351 said:


> exactly, NO STAPLES, by asking that question means you need to go back to your day time job. as for nails, well right in the owens corning paper work it states = 130 mph winds with SIX NAILS.


OP is a homeowner, not a roofer.


----------



## natty (Oct 2, 2010)

dant1567 said:


> yes 3 tab, thanks for the info. $28,000.00 roof put on wrong!!



4 fasteners per shingle is the minimum and placed right above the cutout. Nails or staples-does not matter. It is the roofer behind the fastener that counts. Since the shingles are slipping, fastener was probably nailed too high.

Hire an expert roofer as witness, and sue for all your money back because you will need a new roof.


----------

